# Pregnant?



## ChipperE (Nov 16, 2016)

So, my stbxh and I separated 7 weeks ago and we had sex about 2.5 weeks ago, the only time once separation. My tubes are tied but I've had 2 ectopic pregnancies in our relationship. I feel like I am not pregnant. I've had morning sickness for the past week and all the other signs (I do NOT want this). We had sex at the very beginning of my menstrual cycle, so I have 1.5 weeks to my next cycle date. 

Providing I take a test and it's positive (which I've never felt this and not been) do I even tell him? It could be ectopic again, so should I see my doctor first? Would he have to help me with medical costs if I have to have another procedure? 

I'm sorry, I realize this is premature but I'm freaking out.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I would take the test, and if it is positive then see your doctor.

As for telling him, if you are pregnant I would wait until I knew for sure it was not ectopic before I said anything.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Take a test immediately. Go get one now. Get your answer to that part. 

I would say if he cared enough to make love to you a few weeks back, he would want to know your pregnant, ectopic or not. No reason to go it alone.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Did you take the test?


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Makes no sense, with the medical issues you're described it should be very hard for you to get pregnant. If you've had two ectopic pregnancy, we're they caught before they damage the tube. Most ectopic pregnancy ends up destroying the tube making the person infertile unless you're defining the odds. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

maritalloneliness said:


> Makes no sense, with the medical issues you're described it should be very hard for you to get pregnant. If you've had two ectopic pregnancy, we're they caught before they damage the tube. Most ectopic pregnancy ends up destroying the tube making the person infertile unless you're defining the odds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I had an ectopic pregnancy and I did not destroy the tube. It was caught very early.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Typically your spouse will be responsible for your medical costs if they have been during the marriage [until the divorce is final]


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Immediately get to your OB/GYN for a detailed analysis!

Leave nothing to conjecture or to history!*


----------

